# R.I.P Stfuandliftbtch



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

we miss you


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't he also have a pet iguana?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Didn't he also have a pet iguana?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll miss the cat.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 28, 2012)

If he's not gonna use that cat tower anymore....


----------



## Deucce (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I'll miss the cat.



Seems like all kinds of pussy is missing in your life.


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2012)

[h=2]R.I.P Stfuandliftbitch ......._'Thus BEAUTY  KILLED THE BEAST'.........._[/h]


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Nightowl (Aug 28, 2012)

wow, news to me.  RIP!


----------



## cube789 (Aug 28, 2012)

Deucce said:


> Seems like all kinds of pussy is missing in your life.



lol eddie 
no matter what username you use, the reak of failure and semen gives you away instantly


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2012)

I already banned him ^


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

^me too


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Deucce said:


> Seems like all kinds of pussy is missing in your life.



Werd.  This idiot got married.
P.s.  Suck a dick edwin


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lol eddie
> no matter what username you use, the reak of failure and semen gives you away instantly



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good one Sil!!!


----------



## DOBE (Aug 28, 2012)

Stfuanddiebtch!


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


----------



## cube789 (Aug 29, 2012)

check out WPs new "blog" 

For Bodybuilders




that sneaky asian jew


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> check out WPs new "blog"
> 
> For Bodybuilders
> 
> ...



UGL STEROIDS MADE VIDEO AND HUMAN GEAR GMP MADE STEROIDS VIDEOS!!!! | For Bodybuilders

Funny how WP bitches about UGL stove top gears also shown in that UGL video, but they are making stove top gears in the AP video too.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 29, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> check out WPs new "blog"
> 
> For Bodybuilders
> 
> ...



aww crap I thought that was them that joined my home board! not a fan...


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Goldenera (Aug 29, 2012)

Lmfao!!  That guy was a jerk


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



HAHAHA I almost crappe dmy self LOLing on that one!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Sep 3, 2012)

he got banned?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 3, 2012)

he died


----------



## cube789 (Sep 3, 2012)

(banned from life)


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 3, 2012)

banned from craiglist too


----------



## charley (Sep 3, 2012)

=  .....












                     [GO EAGLES]....


----------



## Watson (Sep 3, 2012)

nah seriously what did i miss?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 3, 2012)

he posted about having a big abscess in his shoulder and was planning to drain it the next day with a needle. no one has heard from him since. 

his last post was august 20th in http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/169022-delt-massive-golf-ball-cock-sucker.html



stfuandliftbtch said:


> Lance ot as in cut it open? Fuck that  haha. Most i would do is draw some of it out. Dont have anything sterile  enough to cut it open. If it camel to that i would go to docs. Will pin  it tomorrow and see what i can get out if swelling doesnt  subside


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 3, 2012)

Please see thread titled delt golfball massive cock sucker


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 3, 2012)

Too fast^^


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2012)

have we ever officially declared anyone dead before because i think it's safe to say he's a goner.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 6, 2012)

either that or he's in the slammer


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sil burned him so much he melted


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 7, 2012)

Hope is cat is ok... dibs on cat tree


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 1, 2016)

I have risen from the ashes. It's all good here ladies. 

I miss the chats and shit talking that everyone took so personal. Your mothers never took it personal when I shit on them.. I guess you live and learn. 

I'm currently a 217 fat piece of shit


----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

..welcome back Bro ......   here's a 'coming home' gift ...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2016)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> I have risen from the ashes. It's all good here ladies.
> 
> I miss the chats and shit talking that everyone took so personal. Your mothers never took it personal when I shit on them.. I guess you live and learn.
> 
> I'm currently a 217 fat piece of shit


i just tell people im bulking


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Stfu are you 21 yet??? Weren't you on the juice at like 16-17?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 2, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Stfu are you 21 yet??? Weren't you on the juice at like 16-17?



no 19. I'm 25...

doesnt everyone know I can't die? Jeez


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 2, 2016)

charley said:


> ..welcome back Bro ......   here's a 'coming home' gift ...




thanks bro. Epic cat tree of epic proportions. Will search and buy now for my iguana and cats


----------

